# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox  LGA_1_11SD released.Second massive update for LG Android phones.

## mohamed73

New version - LGA flasher - unlocker v1.11SD is uploaded at support sites in LG section.
 - added support for LG KU5900,P720,P720H,P725,P760,P765,P768,P768E,P768F,  P768G,P768N,
   P769,P769BK,P769BKGO,P880,P880G,P940 and P940H.
 - direct unlock, IMEI and BT changing, eeprom reading - writing and factory reset are supported.
   Flashing is not supported yet.

----------

